# New rescue mare what do you think



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

This is Gingerbread Rock, I just picked her up today, yes she is under weight, and her feet need to be done, she was rescued a couple of months ago from pretty bad neglect. She is very sweet and likes to be loved on, my grand daughter who's 9 climbed on her bareback and she just stood there, she is supposed to be dead broke, we'll see. I don't thinks she's really that butt high the ground isn't level. Here is her pedigree let me know what you think and if there is anything I need to be aware of.
Gingerbread Rock Paint


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

First thing that sticks out to me is her back appears to be super long!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't get over how insanely long her back is! :shock: I think that's the longest back I've ever seen on a horse. 

I will say this, though. Other than that incredibly long back, I LOVE the rest of her! Great angles on her legs, nice and clean in front, great shoulder angle, good length neck, nice hip and hind end.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> First thing that sticks out to me is her back appears to be super long!!!


I was going to say the same thing, dang that back goes on forever, and i'm no horse critiquer or anything!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, very long back o.o ofcourse that doesn't necessarily mean much...our mare (r.i.p) Delriah had a back nearly as long, and she lived to be fifty years old with no back problems. 









At the same time though, it may be harder for her to round herself up and may cause some swaying later on. I'd advise in conditioning her REALLY well before doing anything strenuous, and not putting anyone too heavy on her.

Her right foreleg also looks a bit funny to me. Possibly a bow? Might need some weight too, but mostly muscle. Only time will tell!


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Yes, very long back o.o ofcourse that doesn't necessarily mean much...our mare (r.i.p) Delriah had a back nearly as long, and she lived to be fifty years old with no back problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fifty!! wowwww!!! That's so awesome!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Her back is long, and the lady I got her from said she twisted her right front leg yesterday and she's alittle ouchy on it today, she has a slight limp on it, no heat, she hasn't completely shed out yet and still has some winter coat. She does have some TB in her back ground and needs at least 100 lbs on her.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That would explain it. I knew something wasn't right but wasn't sure what xD She looks like she's due for a good trim too. Her heels look underslung and her toes are long.

good luck with her! She's very cute.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Her feet were elf shoes, so going to do a little at a time, farrier coming out next week.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think once you get some weight on her she will be really cute and that back wont look so long.  hope her lameness goes away quickly and if she had such long toes then her feet look pretty good now!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy long back, Batman!! My horse is long but that's just insane. I also see a weak loin and she looks a little herring-gutted... not underweight as such just needs muscle and is built sort of like a greyhound (not a good thing in a horse, limits heart and lung capacity, but she'd be fine for most things... just maybe not eventing and other such highly strenuous activities).

Other than those three things though I really quite like her. Lovely shoulder, nice hindquarter, neck fits the rest of her. I like a chunky, archy neck, so her neck is not for me, but it's not a bad neck... just not to my taste. Nice face, neck ties in a touch low but that's a paint thing. She is quite likely at least a little bit downhill in build, but you're right that ground does not look level, so it will not be flattering her.

She's a year younger than my boy


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Long back, wasp waisted?, nice shoulder, love her head and neck. When her feet are back in shape I'd like a look before commenting on her legs. I am not sure about her hip.... kinda slinky because of the back maybe?

She looks like a nice calm girl though and that is ALWAYS a plus in my book


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a mare with a long back and we call her our limousine horse. LOL! 

Your rescue is a sweet looking horse. I am not a conformation critic so I will not comment on anything. Looks good to me except for the long back.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Many have touched on her conformation so I won't say what stands out to me there as I tend to agree with most. But, I noticed that she does trace to Impressive... do you know if she is carrying the Impressive gene? I'm just asking because depending on the results, she may be affected by it at some point. I know some horses never have an issue and then one day poof.... it starts affecting them.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Cinny, can you elaborate? I am not familiar with that. THANKS! I would like to learn more.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think she is referring to HYPP, a genetic problem running in the Impressive line.


Horse HYPP


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, that is what I"m referring to  HYPP. Sorry, my brain is jumbled today.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh gosh...that is horrible! Just read about it. Thanks for the info


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I also noticed the Impressive but I don't think this mare looks like a horse that would carry the HYPP gene... she looks too slender, not really "solid" enough. Horses with HYPP, regardless of whether they are N/H or H/H, usually have lots and lots of heavy muscling. That's why some of the less reputable breeders specifically breed for N/H, because it's the look that does well in the halter ring.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> I also noticed the Impressive but I don't think this mare looks like a horse that would carry the HYPP gene... she looks too slender, not really "solid" enough. Horses with HYPP, regardless of whether they are N/H or H/H, usually have lots and lots of heavy muscling. That's why some of the less reputable breeders specifically breed for N/H, because it's the look that does well in the halter ring.


I'm not sure about looks but I think if I had a horse that was a descendant of Impressive, I would test no matter what...that way I know what I could be dealing with instead of it sneaking up on me.


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

If there is any chance I would test, a mare at my farm is N/H and she's doesn't hold all that much muscle on her so you never know. Better to test now and get her on the right track feed wise, than have her have an attack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Kenny, until she is tested, just be sure to feed a low potassium diet. Senior's feed is low. I had inquired to various feed companies prior to acquiring and N/H. If you google foods for hyperkalemia, it lists from high to low foods with potassium. Carrots, apples and bananas are right up there, so for now avoid feeding these as treats. Any horse whether HH or N/H should be out on pasture as plenty of movement is doubly important for them. It is best to offer loose salt, pickling salt with a little iodized. Horses ingest much more loose salt than from a lick which creates a sore tongue.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know her HYPP status I just got her yesterday, the lady I got her from didn't think she was positive but I'll get her tested to be sure. As far as having a wasp waist I think it's because she so under weight.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't find anything on Mr. Exotic or Mr. Flick on the HYPP lists, so she will get tested.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I love it when the answer is "She will be tested." Good for you cmarie! That will be a big advantage for your girl, starting her new life with an owner who cares enough to check. Awesome


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

One thing I did find on her that I'm not sure about is like wind puffs on her hips they are on both sides, swelling areas that fill like they are full of air they don't seem to be bothering her, the one on her left side is bigger.


----------

